# 38 Henderson Klunker



## mrg (Feb 22, 2021)

Small project on the 38 today, thought I'd put a HD spring on the springer, first was put together wrong, yoke bushing/nut just on the spring not thru the yoke and frozen so dug in the prewar springer parts pile for another one and had to swap the yoke because it had a little crack, next always thought there were 2 styles rubber bumper because later ones have no yoke bushing/nut, I only had what I thought was the newer style so put a washer so the bushing/nut wouldn't dig into it but after looking at a parts list here ( wasn't easy to find with this "search" but that another story ) both seem to be the same? anybody know that for sure?, next I had some wide Torringtons bars on there and was a pain to put in the car ( hatchback ) and hit the seat so trying some smaller bars but a tall "Swan" stem and it rode great today! oh ya, the bars I took off someone did a good job extending ( added a few inches ) and rechroming!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 23, 2021)

When I travel I always remove my handle bars from my bicycle or at least if on my bicycle rear rack I loosen and turn them 90•.


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

I may throw my bike in and out of the car a couple of times a day so try to make it so I don't have to remove/loosen anything but removing bars,seat & pedals I've put 4 bikes ( flat with cardboard in between ) inside and still had more room in my little car, also keep a 3 bike hitch mount rack in the car incase I stumble across a bunch of bikes, I rarely drive my truck anymore.


----------

